# My black R34 GTR



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

That's the car how i buyed it:



















It already had some good mods and about 450bhp from abbey, but for me it wasn't perfect. I had to buy some parts:
-HKS Coilover
-KR Carbonhood Z-Tune Style
-KR Carbon Frontspoiler with V-Spec Lip and Diffusor
-KR taller Carbon Rearwing




























Next Plans:
-Refurbish the wheels and new tyres
-Nismo side Sskirts and rear spats
-Carbonmirrors (perhaps Ganador or Covers for the OEM)
-East Bear LED Taillights
-Titan Exhaust (would love the Mine's one, but very expensive )
-Nismo Combination Meter
-Perhaps Carbon Z-Tune Frontwings


----------



## FCUH (Feb 6, 2008)

That is bloody stunning!!! Loving the CE28Ns they suit your car right down to the ground although they look like they could do with some spacing!!


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

nice car 

how was the KR carbon Ztune style hood fitment?


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

looks sweeeeet


----------



## FCUH (Feb 6, 2008)

On second thoughts, if you fancy selling those CE28n's please PM me!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i know your car from a few year's ago ,can e-mail you the few pictures i have if you want,this car was hardly ever driven,kept in the garage behind a curtain away from the R32 GTR they also had ,as you can see it had the AVS wheel's on it before


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh didn't realise Bazrul sold up.. Looks like she has gone to a good home!


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

fap fap fap fap


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

very nice,love the wheels


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Lovely looking car!


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

nice dude 

did you keep the standard rear wing mounts?


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice car also interested on the fitment of the KR hood for mine...lol


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice car as already mentioned wheels really suit it:thumbsup:


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

hey dpm, shot ya a PM, if you get the chance to reply, that would be great


----------



## V34GTR (May 9, 2010)

thort it was my car for a sec lol looks really good mate :chuckle:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning R-34Gtr:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## Digital (Apr 30, 2010)

Black is the color for the R34GTR! Nice ride:thumbsup:


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

Just took the Wheels of my R33 on it..i'm in love!!!


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X1hDXXniZ8


----------



## EMAGDNIM (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm diggin' your ride!


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

me too  the sound of the titan exhaust is awesome in tunnels xD i love it!!!


----------



## Baz999 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hay the cars lookin gr8 i want it back lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

looking really good.


----------

